# Opinion on bid



## VnDrWLawnCare (Jan 27, 2000)

I have been working on this bid for some time now, and think i have it figured out but would like you opinion. I have measured it out and done lots of searching for information, but would like to see if i am in the ballpark. Sometimes the more i read the more i am unsure.

The lot is mostly open especially in the back. Total square footage is 91000. I have to do the walks along the 488 ft side, but a truck can be used to clear them. The 171 foot long walk will have to be done by hand.

They also want ice melt applied if necessary, so i am figuring using roadrunner 40 #s at a cost of around 7 bucks each. I have figured on nearly 1400 lbs of ice melt. Does that sound right?

Trigger will be at 2".

Thanks for any help.


----------



## VnDrWLawnCare (Jan 27, 2000)

A little more information--

Will have two trucks both with 7.5 footers and can get an 8 footer if really necessary.

I figured the ice melt at 15 lbs per 1000 sq feet. Based on research i did on this site. How does this sound?


----------



## VnDrWLawnCare (Jan 27, 2000)

Picked up the account...

per push price = $350 includes walks

Ice melt price almost made her eyes pop out. Priced it at $750 per application. 

How does this sound for 91000 sq ft. What rate is everyone applying ice melt at? What is a good price per pound to put it down.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

.20 cents per lb... that pic is pathetic


----------



## VnDrWLawnCare (Jan 27, 2000)

Sorry that is the best pic i can find. Google earth is not that updated around here i guess.

Thanks for the reply. @ .20 per lb are you talking actual ice melt, or salt / rock salt?

How many pounds per 1000 sq ft is the normal rate of application?

Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

VnDrWLawnCare;837383 said:


> Ice melt price almost made her eyes pop out. Priced it at $750 per application.


I would have thrown out your plow bid as well if you gave me a price like that.

How in God's green earth did you come up with $750?

Are you going to buy a bunch of salt shakers from WallyWorld and spread it that way?


----------



## VnDrWLawnCare (Jan 27, 2000)

Well i came up with nearly 1400 pounds of roadrunner ice melt, @ .55 cents per pound applied. This fell in the range of others on this site as to what they were charging for ice melt.

A bag of the ice melt is going to cost over $9 bucks this year for a 40 #'s. That equals out to a little more than double the cost.


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

you got the job for that price, is that what you said? you need to buy your ice melt by the pallet from a supplier; we mostly use rock salt and charge 20-25 cents per pound. i think that your salt amt was a little heavy--but might depend on the type of business it is--if they sell crutches and have people walking in with physical handicaps then they generally want a heavier application. what would others charge for his square footage? and wondering if you are able to use snow blower on that sidewalk--you said by hand did you mean you have to hand shovel it?


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

All can be applied at that rate.


----------



## VnDrWLawnCare (Jan 27, 2000)

The largest sidewalk i can get a truck up on and clear that way. Otherwise the other walks and entrance ways will be done with either a shovel or snowblower.

I thought from my knowledge that rock salt will eat away at the concrete. I made the owner aware of that and they said they preferred ice melt instead. 

So does rock salt eat away at the concrete or not? I can see how rock salt can be applied at .20 per lb, but cost of ice melt is more than that. Got to make something.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yea you have to use calsium chloride on the walks, still can be applied at 20 per k but going to be double or triple the price per bag compared to bagged rock salt.


----------



## VnDrWLawnCare (Jan 27, 2000)

Thanks for the replies. 

That is what i thought about the rock salt. It will eat away at the concrete. The entire lot is concrete, that is why i am suggesting ice melt (cal chloride). 

I guess i need to look a little deeper for some better prices to try and get the ice melt price down.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

VnDrWLawnCare;840647 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> That is what i thought about the rock salt. It will eat away at the concrete. The entire lot is concrete, that is why i am suggesting ice melt (cal chloride).
> 
> ...


*Salt does not chemically attack or harm concrete.*



VnDrWLawnCare;839915 said:


> I thought from my knowledge that rock salt will eat away at the concrete. I made the owner aware of that and they said they *preferred ice melt* instead.
> 
> So does rock salt eat away at the concrete or not? I can see how rock salt can be applied at .20 per lb, but cost of ice melt is more than that. Got to make something.


Not a bit

Salt *IS* ice melt.

Just as urea is ice melt.

So is potassium chloride

So is mag chloride

So is CMA

So is potassium acetate

So is sodium acetate

Hot water is ice melt.

FWIW, you need to get your facts straight and become more educated on what you are telling customers.

Once again, salt or sodium chloride does NOT harm concrete or chemically degrade it.



badabing1512;840240 said:


> Yea you have to use calsium chloride on the walks, still can be applied at 20 per k but going to be double or triple the price per bag compared to bagged rock salt.


Seriously? Now you're giving advice as well when you are totally mistaken. You really sure that calcium needs to be applied at the same rate as sodium?

Without googling it, can you tell define for me endothermic and exothermic?


----------

